# First Touch: Vocalise 2 by Heavyocity



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 18, 2017)

I started to use Vocalise 2 which Heavyocity has released recently. In preparation of a review, I will post my thoughts here as there is an intro price that could be interesting for some of you.



A first touch on the newest Heavoocity product: Vocalise 2 delivers over 3 GB of pure vocal inspiration for composers and producers of all genres.
https://www.heavyocity.com/product/vocalise-2/


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jul 18, 2017)

Where are your thoughts?
Besides psychedelic bubbles, I cannot find any thoughts.. Where is the review?
Once again: A silent video, with no information at all just presenting random samples.
Thats not a review, not even a compensated one. This is Bullshit..sorry thorsten, I know you can´t hear it. But I find it annoying that you spam ViC with such Nonsense..almost everyday


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for the demo Thorsten. I much prefer hearing a library opposed to someone constantly talking over it. You found some nice patches to show there and convinced me to buy it!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 18, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Where are your thoughts?
> Besides psychedelic bubbles, I cannot find any thoughts.. Where is the review?
> Once again: A silent video, with no information at all just presenting random samples.
> Thats not a review, not even a compensated one. This is Bullshit..sorry thorsten, I know you can´t hear it. But I find it annoying that you spam ViC with such Nonsense..almost everyday



Well when Thorsten started posting that was my initial feeling as well, but to be honest I actually became quite fond of him just playing patches like that and without all the talk and bla bla before it. I had now a few libraries that I bought due to listening to his videos.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 18, 2017)

I am glad it helps, my videos are not for everyone that for sure.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jul 18, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Well when Thorsten started posting that was my initial feeling as well, but to be honest I actually became quite fond of him just playing patches like that and without all the talk and bla bla before it. I had now a few libraries that I bought due to listening to his videos.



But isn´t the purpose of a review to say at least "something" about the library? To mention at least some strongs and flaws? I mean I am with you both here, totally agreed: A lot of talk doesn´t make a good review, but does just playing random sounds PLUS featuring his video and photoworks does not make any review either.
When Thorsten wouldn´t always write in his headlines and text:"In preparation of a review, I will post my thoughts here", I would let the ball rolling. So don´t get me wrong I don´t click on his videos just to shitstorm at Thorsten, not at all, I am also interested in a review, but I am most of the time then I go out of his review and think: What does actually Thorsten think about that product he is featuring here? What is your opinion about it? When Thorsten Videos do help you, that is fine, they don´t help me really much. I mean just for instance his trillions of Piano comparisons video where he slammed the same midi data over trillions of different libraries, then postprocessed with EQ and Reverb let me not decide anything if the Piano library is any worth to buy. Often it sounds horrible from my understanding.
Maybe its me...and Thorsten does that all fine.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 18, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> But isn´t the purpose of a review to say at least "something" about the library? To mention at least some strongs and flaws? I mean I am with you both here, totally agreed: A lot of talk doesn´t make a good review, but does just playing random sounds PLUS featuring his video and photoworks does not make any review either.
> When Thorsten wouldn´t always write in his headlines and text:"In preparation of a review, I will post my thoughts here", I would let the ball rolling. So don´t get me wrong I don´t click on his videos just to shitstorm at Thorsten, not at all, I am also interested in a review, but I am most of the time then I go out of his review and think: What does actually Thorsten think about that product he is featuring here? What is your opinion about it? When Thorsten Videos do help you, that is fine, they don´t help me really much. I mean just for instance his trillions of Piano comparisons video where he slammed the same midi data over trillions of different libraries, then postprocessed with EQ and Reverb let me not decide anything if the Piano library is any worth to buy. Often it sounds horrible from my understanding.
> Maybe its me...and Thorsten does that all fine.



Alexander, your passive aggressive attitude is quiet unique. You seem to be wounded and I suggest you just put my posting on ignore so that you can have a better life.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jul 18, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Alexander, your passive aggressive attitude is quiet unique. You seem to be wounded and I suggest you just put my posting on ignore so that you can have a better life.



Thank you for the compliment, I didn´t heard that quite for a while. Maybe someone could say: Your approach of reviews is quite unique. Didn´t you notice how you constantly spam ViC with your videos, and you don´t leave any possibility just to post another one of your videos? Sure, there could be a chance that not everybody does like that. If at least some of your videos would be of a value and real help (which is here just my opinion), then that would be cool. And no..why putting you on the ignore list, only because I don´t like your videos doesn´t mean I am thinking bad as a person of you in general. Anyways I think I have said enough in that regards.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 18, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> But I find it annoying that you spam ViC with such Nonsense..almost everyday



If you don't like his videos, then don't watch them - simple as that.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 18, 2017)

@AlexanderSchiborr - for the record, I always like your postings and have a high estimate of you  and I can see your points as I had them myself as well, but dunno, these videos grew on me and the pictures and videos included are not always up to my taste, but what I like is that I can just listen to playing through some patches just what I would normally do as well.
I haven't seen all the piano videos (saw the post though) so can't comment on that and often only checking the libraries that peeked my interest and I combine them nowadays with some other videos/walkthroughs to get some ideas.
Sometimes I dislike the adding of extra stuff, but then I just skip that, happily for most products Thorsten does that in a seperate video, but on other occassions it also made aware of things I wasnt aware of, such as tools as Tantra.
It is a different approach and I guess it is of course related to ones personal preferences if you like it or not, but for me personally I like them. Sometimes I just want to hear the stuff that is in a library.
And if one makes a good review, I like them to go really indepth and that is what I miss with most reviews. A good honest review. I often have the feeling that everything is fantastic and great and such. I would love to see someone standing up and making these kind of video reviews.

And for the record I am quite jealous often that he (and also Don and Rubin) get their hands on those goodies so fast.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jul 18, 2017)

The only thing I will say is that sometimes the videos they don't present the sound library in it's best way or form. Not on everything but some. I've seen some of them and thought, wow this library doesn't sound very good. I know it's done with good intention but there doesn't seem to be a lot of thought that goes into showcasing some of the libraries true capability at times and I often wonder if the developers like seeing their libraries presented in that way where were not seeing it in it's best light or better functionality. 

The other side of that coin is sometimes it's good to just hear & see the library in action for whatever because there might not be a lot of info out there presented yet. This one had a lot more content than others which is good.Thorston often never shows it used in an actual arrangement so sometimes it's hard to tell what it will truly sound like or how it will work with other libraries. I would like the see more of the interface in action too rather than just images if you do any of these in future please. It's better the see you adjusting buttons or knobs, mod-wheel, etc so we have more of a sense of the instrument rather than nature video clips, girl clips, or whatever.
All of this is said with good intention and not meant to be a slam. Just my opinion.


----------

